# Schutzhund in India



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

hey guys.. quick question, for a dog to be shutzhund titled there are shows yes? in India, shutzhund has not taken off as a sport (or rather has not even been introduced).. Kaiser's trainer thinks he'll do well for shutzhund since he has the temperament.. he's only 10 weeks old.. obviously won't start anything now but is it any use doing shutzhund with him if he won't be titled/judged? this trainer is the only one who works shutzhund since he's trained dogs in other countries for IPO..


----------



## Ashana (Feb 5, 2020)

Could you find any Shutzhund trainer, then ?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

There is one Protection Sports Association club in India listed on the PSA website. E-mail contact is [email protected]. What is your dog's pedigree? PSA is a lot more challenging in regard to training and a dog's genetics than IPO/IGP.


----------



## Ashana (Feb 5, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> There is one Protection Sports Association club in India listed on the PSA website. E-mail contact is [email protected]. What is your dog's pedigree? PSA is a lot more challenging in regard to training and a dog's genetics than IPO/IGP.


So, I dropped the idea of protection training. He's doing great with agility. We have moved to search/detection which he does better. I realised protection training wouldn't be of much use here and is **** lot riskier.


----------

